# Warnock Hersey -  Gas Stove Issue



## nansanas (Oct 30, 2010)

I turn on the heater and after 5 minutes it shuts off, pilot and everything. I replaced thermopile, the switch, fixed a stripped wire. what else could it be?


----------



## vvvv (Oct 30, 2010)

WH is not the mfr of the stove, its the test lab that certified it to be safe. size of tank & supply line?


----------



## webbie (Oct 30, 2010)

We need to know a lot more.

LP? Natural Gas?
Vented? Non-Vented?

Many stoves have a pilot adjustment screw. If the pilot is not high enough, it will do exactly what you mention.....
Also, if the connection from the thermocouple to the valve is not clean and tight, it will do the same......

Does the pilot light look to be high enough? Also, is it contacting the thermocouple at exactly the right place? Please note that thermocouples often serve dual functions - if they get hot in the wrong place, they turn the pilot off!


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 30, 2010)

Does the flame "lift" off the burner before it shuts everything down?
If so, you've probably got a venting issue.
Even if this symptom isn't present, a little more info would be helpful. 
Make & model of the unit?
DV, B-Vent or Room Vented?
Fuel type? (LP, NG)?
Get back to us...


----------



## vvvv (Oct 30, 2010)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> We need to know a lot more.
> 
> LP? Natural Gas?
> Vented? Non-Vented?
> ...


i love it when u climb outa the ashcan :kiss:  vvv


----------



## Jeff Price (Dec 4, 2013)

I have the exact same problem, just started a day or two ago.  I have a GDS3700-N, natural gas, vented.  I did notice the pilot looked different when the problem started.  It seems noticeably lower than normal.

I will look for the pilot adjustment.


----------



## xtrordinair (Dec 4, 2013)

pilo


Jeff Price said:


> I have the exact same problem, just started a day or two ago.  I have a GDS3700-N, natural gas, vented.  I did notice the pilot looked different when the problem started.  It seems noticeably lower than normal.
> 
> I will look for the pilot adjustment.


pilots rarely need adjusted its more likely that he pilot orfice needs cleaned.


----------



## Jeff Price (Dec 5, 2013)

xtrordinair said:


> pilo
> 
> pilots rarely need adjusted its more likely that he pilot orfice needs cleaned.




Thank you, I will look into that.  It will take a fair bit of disassembly to get to the orifice than the adjuster.  So it may take me a day or two.

Thanks again
-jeff


----------

